# Glad to be here



## healingsoul (Sep 22, 2019)

I am drawn to sign up out of need, but I am glad to be here because maybe one day I can give back. 

I have been married 35 years. I have three adult children 26 son, 24 son, 22 dd. My dd is still at home because she has a rare autoimmune disease that keeps her disabled much of the time; however, she is a beautiful spirit and a gift to life. We keep helping and hoping she heals one day. 

But I am not signing up on board to talk about her. I need marriage help and hope to find a forum to help me navigate standing up to my husband that usually gets his way, and to learn how to handle the ‘punishment’ time until we can get to a new way of relating that is healthier for both.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, @healingsoul.

What do you mean by "punishment time"?


----------

